# Streamlight PP 4AA/3C drop test. *pics* both lights totalled



## Handlobraesing (May 11, 2006)

Dear everyone,

If you browse the CandlePower Forums for a while, you will find many references to the Streamlight's ProPolymer Luxeon series flashlights. 

These lights are very popular here for their relatively good price, well regulated output and rumored durability. I will be performing a series of durability test on both the 4AA and 3C models that is representative of accidental drops that may occur in real life construction and industrial uses. 

This experiment made possible with testing samples generously loaned for no charge from 





Sloan Brothers Co.
Oakmond, Pennsylvania 
(CPF user: haribante)

Testing methods:

Three drops from approximately 6' onto the sidewalk. I believe this is very likely to happen. (random drop angles)
Drop from approximately 30' onto a concrete surface. This type of a drop may occur in construction/repair settings, such as utility line repair on a lift bucket. (one 45 degree drop head up, one 45 degree drop head down)
Drop from approximately 60' onto a concrete surface. This type of a drop is probably not very common, but could happen in utlity repairs, elevator hoistway inspection and such. (one 45 degree drop head up, one 45 degree drop head down)
If they somehow survive all the tests, I will drive over the head part with my car. Maglite commercial does this with a truck, so I think it would be a reasonable testing expectation for a med to high end flashlight.
I will try to take as many useful picture as I can and they will be posted here, so stay tuned.

Average fall time after five tries: 1.98 seconds
Calculated height: 19.2m
Calculated terminal velocity: 19.42m/s (~ 70kph/43mph) 







Pre-destructive testing data:

Streamlight ProPolymer 3C (yellow) 
weight with 3C alkaline batteries: 14.6 oz
Force to activate switch: 3lbs momentary, 6 lbs engage
3.8v x (3x NiMH AA in sleeves) 0.76A = 2.9 watts

Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA(yellow) 
weight with 4AA alkaline batteries: 7.6 oz
Force to activate switch: 12 oz momentary, 18 oz engage
5.1v (4 x NiMH AA) x 0.45A = 2.3 watts

It has been reported that 3C is slightly brighter than the 4AA. My electrical testing shows that the 3C uses 25% more power than the 4AA, so it make sense. 

For all fairness, I think the Streamlight 3C should be compared with 3 watt lights considering the total input power is 2.9 watts. Because of the good regulation, it should be superior to many 3W lights. 

*Pre-destruction photos:*





Freshly arrived





Beam test setup. The black one is not a destructive test candidate. 





beam test projection. 





Since there's so many NiMH compatibility discussion about button not fitting in the 3C model, here's a pic. Button larger than 7mm will not fit. Maha said their 5,000mAh 2 pack C cells has an 8mm button, so looks like they're out, unless you want to enlarge the hole


*The spell of destruction*

Preliminary-

Drop from 7' to concrete, three times, varying angles. 
Both lights suffered cosmetic blemishes. The thread on the body was slightly damaged on the 3C binding the head requiring quite a bit of effort to remove it.




(3C) 





(4AA)


There was no visible internal damage, but feeling things around, the glue holding the plastic driver assembly and aluminum LED/reflector assembly together have shattered following a few 7' drops allowing them to come apart. 





(4AA)
Easily repairable by gluing it back together using a generous amount of Epoxy glue, but in my opinion, these should have been glued better from the factory. 

On the plus side, the 3C head can operate on 2AA NiMHs at some 1.4A and produce a full output, so you can definitely pull the circuit to use as a driver for 2AA super bright Luxeon drive.





Just as expected, batteries were damaged. I was expecting battery damage, so I used dead batteries. If you are using NiMH batteries, you should take extra precaution to not drop the light, because as little as 7' of drop onto the sidewalk will damage the batteries.

Now for the real test:

First few tests were performed at four story equivalent. After two tries, neither lights showed visible damage, but the clickie on the 4AA became unreliable and the 3C lost the ability to lock in "on" position. Here goes the switches. No visible change, so no photos. 

Moving onto drops from 6 1/2 story equivalent. 




Free fall stopped in time.

Seeing as the switch stopped working right, I might as well drop them over and over again to their death. After the first drop, the plastic nut and rubber boot from the clickie flew off from the 4AA and became permanently stuck "on". The 3C didn't change at all. After the second drop, the 4AA didn't turn on at all and the 3C still haven't changed from the four story equivalent drop. After the third try, both lights ceased to light. 






This is the final result. The case held together and it doesn't appear damaged, but massive internal damage totalled both lights. 





The 4AA developed a crack, but it didn't separate.





4AA - Driver circuit damaged. The two came apart as I unscrewed the bezel. Ferrite core in the inductor shattered and the negative LED wire was severed. 











4AA After landing head first. I believe this was caused by the momentum of the batteries impacting the backside of the module. 





Shoddy picture. Hard to see, but the reflector was deformed slightly. 





Goner? I think so... It still lit up when connected to a power supply though. I do not know if this happend as the batteries impacted the rear of the lamp module or as it collided violently with the front lens.

What was inside the 4AA after all the drops?













This is the 3C. Got bashed pretty good. The lens/bezel seal is gone. 





Clickie on the 3C. Looks fine, but something broke inside. Forcefully lifting off the rubber, there was a piece of plastic broken off inside.





The LED didn't pop off from the head with the 3C, but internally, it was screwed up. A surface mount component flew off (that tan thing sitting out of place) and the ferrite core of the inductor shattered.





Batteries :bow: 





The remains prior to being boxed to be returned to haribante. Pretty sure they're both messed up beyond all repair. :lolsign:


----------



## Brighteyez (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*

I thought you already had a SL 4AA PP Lux? Why don't you use that one?


----------



## skalomax (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*

Ill donate my MiniMag light:naughty:


----------



## Illum (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*

What in gods name....
from what i can see thats 7 stories high followed by a damp thud on to the concrete floor beneath...

How would you feel if you were dropped 7 floors down onto concrete with a full stomach [batteries included]???
:lolsign:
lol, j/k


----------



## Yukon_Jack (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*

Go for it. To make the test interesting and revealing - drop several different lights until complete and utter failure.


----------



## Illum (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*



Yukon_Jack said:


> Go for it. To make the test interesting and revealing - drop several different lights until complete and utter failure.




If I donated a light can I at least have the pieces back...
a referbished light with krazy glue, have that as a record, then donate it back to be shattered again....


----------



## Handlobraesing (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*



Illum_the_nation said:


> If I donated a light can I at least have the pieces back...
> a referbished light with krazy glue, have that as a record, then donate it back to be shattered again....



If you have a Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA (xenon, luxeon, or LED) or any other "lifetime abuse warranted" light you can donate, I will do the drop test, document it, post photographs here and I will return you either the complete light or its pieces, depending on how it holds up to the test.


----------



## Ging (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*

Ooo, looks fun, will you post some pics?


----------



## Brighteyez (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*

I'm still not clear as to why you want to break other people's lights but aren't willing to risk your own ProPoly which would also carries a lifetime warranty.



Handlobraesing said:


> If you have a Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA (xenon, luxeon, or LED) or any other "lifetime abuse warranted" light you can donate, I will do the drop test, document it, post photographs here and I will return you either the complete light or its pieces, depending on how it holds up to the test.


----------



## Yukon_Jack (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*

I walk the walk - pm me your address and a flashlight will be sent - maybe a couple. No return of pieces required or desired - only that pictures of the light after the test are posted on the forum. In addition, I will personally be grateful that you took the time to do, and document, the test for posterity.

Personally, I believe it is WAY beyond time that we start truly torturing these lights to utter failure with documentation. I'm tired of hearing the LEDMuseum talk about "rapping" the light a few times on a piece of steel and calling it a torture test  To make the test truly interesting and revealing, I would suggest putting a stringer on one end of the light to insure either they land head or butt first to help make the test more consistant and revealing. You know, just add a few feathers to one end to insure it lands on the other end. I'd do the butt test first then the bezel test. 

I'm am truly excited at the prospects of seeing photos and reading a report on a variety of lights being destroyed - "or not".

P.S. - I love the LEDMuseum - not offense


----------



## Dawg (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*



Yukon_Jack said:


> I walk the walk - pm me your address and a flashlight will be sent - maybe a couple. No return of pieces required or desired - only that pictures of the light after the test are posted on the forum. In addition, I will personally be grateful that you took the time to do, and document, the test for posterity.
> 
> Personally, I believe it is WAY beyond time that we start truly torturing these lights to utter failure with documentation. I'm tired of hearing the LEDMuseum talk about "rapping" the light a few times on a piece of steel and calling it a torture test  To make the test truly interesting and revealing, I would suggest putting a stringer on one end of the light to insure either they land head or butt first to help make the test more consistant and revealing. You know, just add a few feathers to one end to insure it lands on the other end. I'd do the butt test first then the bezel test.
> 
> ...


I knew that if anyone was gonna pony up for this it would be good ole Yukon_Jack. He buys his lights 4 and 6 at a time. Nice to have money. :goodjob:


----------



## CLHC (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*

Hey this sounds familiar? :thinking:

Anyhou, way to go *Yukon_Jack*! :thumbsup:

". .*until complete and utter failure*." That's Y_J's line around here. Can't wait to see the pics on these "drop-tests" on said lights, which I didn't have because I don't have a digital camera—Yet!


----------



## Handlobraesing (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*



Yukon_Jack said:


> I walk the walk - pm me your address and a flashlight will be sent - maybe a couple. No return of pieces required or desired - only that pictures of the light after the test are posted on the forum. In addition, I will personally be grateful that you took the time to do, and document, the test for posterity.
> 
> Personally, I believe it is WAY beyond time that we start truly torturing these lights to utter failure with documentation. I'm tired of hearing the LEDMuseum talk about "rapping" the light a few times on a piece of steel and calling it a torture test  To make the test truly interesting and revealing, I would suggest putting a stringer on one end of the light to insure either they land head or butt first to help make the test more consistant and revealing. You know, just add a few feathers to one end to insure it lands on the other end. I'd do the butt test first then the bezel test.
> 
> ...



Awesome I and the CPF members totally appreciate this 

Let me know which lights you can submit for testing. I won't be able to do unusually long ones as it might the sides of the narrow drop shaft.


----------



## Illum (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*



Handlobraesing said:


> If you have a Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA (xenon, luxeon, or LED) or any other "lifetime abuse warranted" light you can donate, I will do the drop test, document it, post photographs here and I will return you either the complete light or its pieces, depending on how it holds up to the test.




I'll hafta dig up $30 to go buy it first...review it, then decide whether I should give it up and shorten its lifespan to a couple of hours...


The chances are pretty slim, Im broke...
If i sell my XO at least I can have some cash in my wallet...


Post pics [sniff] if someone decide to shatter a light... [sniff]


----------



## Yukon_Jack (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*

If I understand, the streamlight is lifetime warranty - which other ones are? Is the idea of the test to be only for lifetime lights? Would it be interesting to see how cheapos compares?

It "hurts" to try and decide what I have available to destroy as you can imagine. I will need to go through what I have and decide what I can part with. A Streamlight LED will definitely be one of the lights because that is what started the whole thing. 

BTW - I am by no means rich. I only have a lot of light because I have a serious disorder. They say that admitting that one has a disorder is the beginning of recovery I'm told - however, I obviously haven't fallen to the depths of dispare because I'm more into light now that I was many many years ago and, in fact, am ordering a couple of the new two stage Fenix since my favorite merchant is now carrying them. NO - you can't have one of my new Fenix  

Bottom Line: I just need an address so I can mail a few lights. If the drop test and results are received as being interesting - I imagine you'll have no problem getting other lights to test. I envision that you may soon be internationally recognized as the "DROP DEAD KING".

On the serious side, If I were you, I would give serious consideration as to exactly what test you want to make, exactly how you will make them, and then how you will document them. I say this because the very nature of the testing makes repeat performances extemely expensive. You may wish to have a well thought out set of criteria developed ahead of time so that all future test on other lights will be relavent. If I may suggest, you may wish to graduate your drop test from different heights onto different surfaces so you may better distinguish the strength of the lights. If they all are dropped from a tremendous heights onto concrete (full of batteries) they will most likely just explode apart. I wonderful test may be to first drop the lights from chest level onto first carpet, then wood, then concrete to simulate the most likely drop. Then if they pass, go on to more serious heights. Over time, with the cooperation of CPF members, you may be able to develop a chart similar to flashlightreview's throw and total light outpuit.

I predict that you will become internationally recognized someday and your accumulated tests will be well known and utilizied by civilians, the military, and manufacturers alike. I only ask that you remember Yukon_Jack in your writings. Did I mention I need an address to sent a few flashlights


----------



## Handlobraesing (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*



Yukon_Jack said:


> On the serious side, If I were you, I would give serious consideration as to exactly what test you want to make, exactly how you will make them, and then how you will document them. I say this because the very nature of the testing makes repeat performances extemely expensive.



Here's the proposal. I'm open to any inputs, except for something that puts me lingering around in the stairwell for an hour.I will do a pre-test at 4 feet, drop from 4th floor mezzanine and finally 7th floor landing onto 1st floor solid concrete floor. (see picture in post one) 

Pre-test:
Onto the sidewalk from 4 feet. Anything suffering a serious damage/becomes unfunctional at this stage will not be tested further. 

1. 
Drop angle will be approximately 45 degrees from vertical since in real life, the chance of perfect 180 or 90 degree drop is slim. 

2. 
each sample will be fitted with dead batteries and weighed. 
Pre-drop photograph and weight will be record. 

3.
4th floor drop will be performed for each sample. The light will be dissassembled to major components and internal photos will be taken. 

4. 
7th floor drop will be performed and aftermath will be photographed thoroughly. 

5. 
Measuring the height is going to be a pain, so I will go back at a later time and drop a tiny rock and calculate the estimated drop height using a kinematic formula. 



> You may wish to have a well thought out set of criteria developed ahead of time so that all future test on other lights will be relavent. If I may suggest, you may wish to graduate your drop test from different heights onto different surfaces so you may better distinguish the strength of the lights. If they all are dropped from a tremendous heights onto concrete (full of batteries) they will most likely just explode apart. I wonderful test may be to first drop the lights from chest level onto first carpet, then wood, then concrete to simulate the most likely drop. Then if they pass, go on to more serious heights. Over time, with the cooperation of CPF members, you may be able to develop a chart similar to flashlightreview's throw and total light outpuit.
> 
> I predict that you will become internationally recognized someday and your accumulated tests will be well known and utilizied by civilians, the military, and manufacturers alike. I only ask that you remember Yukon_Jack in your writings. Did I mention I need an address to sent a few flashlights



Hopefully, I can get the test result posted on flashlight review


----------



## nocturnal (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*



Handlobraesing said:


> 5.
> Measuring the height is going to be a pain, so I will go back at a later time and drop a tiny rock and calculate the estimated drop height using a kinematic formula.


Stairwells are usually spaced evenly, at least in newer buildings. So maybe you could just measure the height of a single stair and multiply it by the total number of stairs?


----------



## Handlobraesing (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*



nocturnal said:


> Stairwells are usually spaced evenly, at least in newer buildings. So maybe you could just measure the height of a single stair and multiply it by the total number of stairs?



The very bottom to 2nd might be different and that's more or less the only practical spot for measuring.


----------



## nocturnal (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*



Handlobraesing said:


> The very bottom to 2nd might be different and that's more or less the only practical spot for measuring.


Oops,  I actually meant to measure a single *step* and multiply its height by the number of steps (I was using the wrong term - sorry). You're right, floor heights often vary, but single steps rarely differ in height on one and the same staircase, in my experience (sometimes, the very first or last may be different, though, especially in older buildings).


----------



## Handlobraesing (May 14, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*



nocturnal said:


> Oops,  I actually meant to measure a single *step* and multiply its height by the number of steps (I was using the wrong term - sorry). You're right, floor heights often vary, but single steps rarely differ in height on one and the same staircase, in my experience (sometimes, the very first or last may be different, though, especially in older buildings).



The building was built in the early 60s


----------



## haribante (May 14, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*

I'm actually an official Streamlight dealer (though usually to refineries and other hazardous environments). I'd be happy to send you a 4AA Lux for testing and even a 3C lux if you want to do that one too for testing.

I will ship them UPS tomorrow if you like, just let me know and send your address!

Just send me back the pieces when you are done and for CPFs sake post the pics!!

cjs - at - sbco.com


----------



## Handlobraesing (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*



haribante said:


> I'm actually an official Streamlight dealer (though usually to refineries and other hazardous environments). I'd be happy to send you a 4AA Lux for testing and even a 3C lux if you want to do that one too for testing.
> 
> I will ship them UPS tomorrow if you like, just let me know and send your address!
> 
> ...



Email sent 
In addition to pictures, I will try to get you a video starting with the light on, shining the bottom of the hoistway and smashing into the pit.


----------



## ow!myeyez (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*

wow this experiment should be awesome! can't wait for the pics...make sure u toss em straigh down so it doesnt hit the railing also make sure the 1st floor is clear of people,...lolz...good luck.


----------



## GhostReaction (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*

Wow I cant wait till you do test on Surefire.
Some saw PK threw the SF beast in the air and let it drop to solid ground.


----------



## Handlobraesing (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*

Let me know when the test samples are sent Yukon


----------



## Alan_L (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*



Brighteyez said:


> I'm still not clear as to why you want to break other people's lights but aren't willing to risk your own ProPoly which would also carries a lifetime warranty.


I am also curious about the answer to this...


----------



## Brighteyez (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*

I think that would be the more important consideration. Since this is most likely going to be done without the authorization or knowledge of campus authorities, I was wondering if any precautions were going to be taken to insure the safety of the occupants of that building. The other thought (though I'm sure all the internet lawyers have a definitive interpretation for it already) is what type of liability do the people who supply the lights incur if someone should be injured or killed with one of the lights they supply, since they knew what was going to be done with these lights.



ow!myeyez said:


> also make sure the 1st floor is clear of people,...lolz...good luck.


----------



## Yukon_Jack (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*

Brighteyez,

Where do you find in this thread that the test is proposed to be performed in a campus building actively being used?


----------



## Illum (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*

I just recieved my SL PP 4AA Lux, This would be a very stubborn light if you are seriously trying to shatter it...


I bought it about two days ago off Ebay, New york, I didnt know I won the bid...

so...paid, shipped, arrived about 2 hours ago...

for $42 shipped


After reviewing and handling it a bit...I decided to let it live a little longer...

Pics will be fine, it will please the crowd


----------



## Brighteyez (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*

He had mentioned a 7 story dorm on the Oregon State campus a while back. I don't know if this is the same building or not, but regardless of the location, one would need to exercise reasonable precautions for the safety of others. e.g. closing access from all floors so that no one is hit if the flashlight should hit a railing, and the targeted area of impact should clear of spectators in the event that a flashlight (or lens) shatters. 

And if the image that is linked to this thread is the staircase that it planned for this experiment, I think that a reasonable person can tell that it not a stairwell in an abandoned building.



Yukon_Jack said:


> Brighteyez,
> 
> Where do you find in this thread that the test is proposed to be performed in a campus building actively being used?


----------



## Handlobraesing (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*



Brighteyez said:


> He had mentioned a 7 story dorm on the Oregon State campus a while back.


Learn to take a joke.



> I don't know if this is the same building or not, but regardless of the location, one would need to exercise reasonable precautions for the safety of others. e.g. closing access from all floors so that no one is hit if the flashlight should hit a railing, and the targeted area of impact should clear of spectators in the event that a flashlight (or lens) shatters.



I will obviously take the precautions. Do you remind people to take precautions to not drive over pedestrians when driving, everytime too?


----------



## Yukon_Jack (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*

Handlobraesing,

PM sent.


----------



## Keltec (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*



Handlobraesing said:


> If you have a Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA (xenon, luxeon, or LED) or any other "lifetime abuse warranted" light you can donate, I will do the drop test, document it, post photographs here and I will return you either the complete light or its pieces, depending on how it holds up to the test.



Can you film dropping procedure ?


----------



## Keltec (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*



Handlobraesing said:


> 2.
> each sample will be fitted with dead batteries and weighed.
> Pre-drop photograph and weight will be record.


Weighted means to measure weight or to add additional weight ?
I suggest not to add any additional weight to it. 



Handlobraesing said:


> 3.
> 4th floor drop will be performed for each sample. The light will be dissassembled to major components and internal photos will be taken.


And you can check if they are working.



Handlobraesing said:


> 5.
> Measuring the height is going to be a pain, so I will go back at a later time and drop a tiny rock and calculate the estimated drop height using a kinematic formula.



You can use non-elastic string or non-elastic thread with a small weight on its end to measure the height.


----------



## Brighteyez (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*

Joke? This is all a joke?
If you were not planning on performing this stunt, what exactly were your plans for all of these lights that you're collecting from the people here?

I'm beginning to think that a call over to x2952 (from a campus phone) might be of some help to you.

You first mention it, then posted pictures about it, initiate a collection, then you say it's a joke? That sounds like a pretty cruel joke, especially if some of the contributors are on limited incomes. 



Handlobraesing said:


> Learn to take a joke.


----------



## Handlobraesing (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*



Brighteyez said:


> Joke? This is all a joke?
> If you were not planning on performing this stunt, what exactly were your plans for all of these lights that you're collecting from the people here?
> 
> I'm beginning to think that a call over to x2952 (from a campus phone) might be of some help to you.
> ...



I was responding to your comment regarding my post in ANOTHER thread. You must not have realized the  smiley. Did I say the picture in this thread has any connection with the location in previous thread? Enough of your ASSumptions. How did you know the function of the building I mentioned as a joke in the previous thread? Are you running search on people like a stalker? Geesh.


----------



## Brighteyez (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*

Just in case anyone is wondering ...

Handlobraesing is upset because it appears that some of the contribution offers have been withdrawn since the issue of safety and responsibility of bystanders was brought up.

While Handlobraesing may not have any regard for the safety of university staff or his fellow students, I can only applaud those who have recognized the potential hazards and acted in a responsible manner, even if it did involve the disappointment of a young boy.


----------



## Brighteyez (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*

I hope you don't mind my answering a question with a question but do you think you're the only person in the world who knows anything about Oregon State University? That Corvallis campus alone has over 19,000 students on it, don't you think they know? And how many people do those 19,000 students know? On top of that, how many people would you estimate have graduated from that campus alone?

I know you're young and think you know everything right now, but don't make the presumption that everyone else is stupid. You're going to be in for some surprises in life.

Would you rather I give Jeff Lanz a call? 



Handlobraesing said:


> How did you know the function of the building I mentioned as a joke in the previous thread? Are you running search on people like a stalker? Geesh.


----------



## LeDfLaShEr (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*



Handlobraesing said:


> 5.
> Measuring the height is going to be a pain, so I will go back at a later time and drop a tiny rock and calculate the estimated drop height using a kinematic formula.



Seems like a big margin of error trying to time it. You could always dangle down kite string with a washer on it. Mark the the string at the 4th and 7th floor level, then measure the string. Or premark the string at like 5 foot intervals and then hang it over, couting the marks...whichever is easier.


----------



## DieselDave (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*

Brighteyez,
Your trashing the thread, cut it out. You went far beyond posting a warning. If you and Handlobraesing want to argue take it to PM or e-mail.

I don't see the point of a 7th floor drop test and personally think it would go against the spirit of any warranty. I'm sure most torches would also fail in a 10,000 PSI crush test but that doesn't tell me much about a light. A durability test seems like a great idea but 7 floors up? Yes, take precauctions if you choose to continue? 

Let's try and keep the thread open.

Thanks


----------



## Handlobraesing (May 18, 2006)

*Confirmed: Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon® series, 4AA and 3C will be drop tested*

.


----------



## PhotonBoy (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Confirmed: Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon® series, 4AA and 3C will be drop tested*

 Velly eeeentellestink

I'm happy with my SL 4AA PP Luxeon; it's tough enough for me. Personally, I don't see the need for the drop test, but hey, go for it!

Worst case scenario: bezel down with axis of light 90 degrees to the floor with the full weight/momentum of the batteries arriving at the rear of the metal housing for the LED/regulator/contacts. The most damage will occur to the contacts, the cells and the bezel.
Play some loud, dramatic music beforehand...


----------



## GhostReaction (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Confirmed: Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon® series, 4AA and 3C will be drop tested*

Its cruelty to flashlight, but I m glad somebody is doing it.


----------



## UKSFighter (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Confirmed: Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon® series, 4AA and 3C will be drop tested*

This should be good. You have my attention


----------



## eebowler (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Confirmed: Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon® series, 4AA and 3C will be drop tested*

maglite comercial probably has a truck with tyres with 3psi of air and going at 5mph. I've never seen it though.


----------



## Handlobraesing (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Confirmed: Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon® series, 4AA and 3C will be drop tested*

Lights scheduled to be delivered tomorrow


----------



## Illum (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Confirmed: Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon® 4AA and C will be drop tested. *smash**

Its only funny as long as it is happening to someone else['s light]


----------



## carrot (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Confirmed: Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon® 4AA and C will be drop tested. *smash**

I say if it survives the drop test, you ought to throw it down the stairs so it bounces all the way down. That'd tell us something... errr... about minor repetitive shock absorption!


----------



## Handlobraesing (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Confirmed: Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon® 4AA and C will be drop tested. *smash**

.


----------



## Handlobraesing (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Confirmed: Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon® 4AA and C will be drop tested. *smash**

The 4AA body developed a small crack and both got lots of blemishes, but they stayed in one piece from the outside.

They're both damaged beyond repair from massive internal damage. I will post pics as soon as I'm done watermarking/adjusting them.


----------



## JanCPF (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Confirmed: Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon® 4AA and C will be drop tested. *smash**

Wow, that’s quite disappointing IMO. I would like to think that both Pelicans and UKs would do better, but who knows. Thanks for doing these tests. :thumbsup:

Jan


----------



## Handlobraesing (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Anybody want to donate a SL 4AA PP in the name of drop test?*

Edit: hahahahhahahahah OMG I spelled my user name wrong in the watermark


----------



## greenlight (May 24, 2006)

Now what are you going to do with your new information? Or are you going to start destroying other lights?


----------



## Illum (May 24, 2006)

Personally: :mecry: :mecry: :mecry:

 


In the name of science


----------



## Kryosphinx (May 24, 2006)

Soooo... whatcha gonna do with the reflectors? :naughty:


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (May 24, 2006)

next project a flashlight made from bouncy balls, like the sumbarine from the man from atlantis.

I would like to see that baby bounce.

regards.


----------



## Handlobraesing (May 24, 2006)

Kryosphinx said:


> Soooo... whatcha gonna do with the reflectors? :naughty:



I'm returning all the debris back to CPF member haribante.


----------



## hquan (May 25, 2006)

I'm with some of the other posters - I don't see the value of a 7 story drop - or even a 4 story drop. If this is supposed to reflect real life - how many people drop their light from 4+ stories? I can see the value of 3ft, 6ft, 1 story, and 2 story as representing life... In my opinion, a 4 story drop is like driving 100 mph into a wall and checking to see if the car still works afterwards... Yes, drops from those heights do happen - but in my opinion, they are the exception, and not the rule...

As greenled has pointed out - how do you apply the knowledge that a 4+ story drop destroys lights?


----------



## Handlobraesing (May 25, 2006)

hquan said:


> I'm with some of the other posters - I don't see the value of a 7 story drop - or even a 4 story drop. If this is supposed to reflect real life - how many people drop their light from 4+ stories? I can see the value of 3ft, 6ft, 1 story, and 2 story as representing life... In my opinion, a 4 story drop is like driving 100 mph into a wall and checking to see if the car still works afterwards... Yes, drops from those heights do happen - but in my opinion, they are the exception, and not the rule...
> 
> As greenled has pointed out - how do you apply the knowledge that a 4+ story drop destroys lights?


 

The test is intended for people who are looking for really really tough flashlights. The test concluded, for sure, that this light can withstand being dropped from extreme heights, even in a hazardous location that they're listed for, without shattering. In such environment, release of batteries can create sparks and ignite the vapor.


----------



## DoubleDutch (May 25, 2006)

May I make a point concerning methodology.
The number of drops will have to be quite a bit higher if you want to have any chance of making statistically significant comparisons. And that's really what this is all about.

E.g. if one light should fail after two 12m drops, and another after four, there is an enormous factor of coincidence. Does this make it a twice as sturdy light? You'll never know. The only answer is that you should take 50 or 60 of the same lights and drop them to destruction, and then do the math. Pretty expensive.

I agree that the majority of real life drops will be 4-10 feet. So this is what you should primarily test. The beauty of it is that you can do many more drops with just a few lights, and still do the math of significance because of the high number of drops.

And if some lights won't budge after 50-60 drops, feel free to take it to the next level 

Kees


----------



## Blindspot (May 25, 2006)

While the drops from 4 and 7 story heights are interesting and fun to see, they are not that useful in evaluating the toughness of a light as repeated drops from more typical heights - standing drop (2 - 4'), short ladder drop (6 - 8') and tall ladder drop (12 - 15') - would be. Personally, I would expect few lights to survive a 4 story drop, and even fewer from 7 stories - the physics from that height spell doom for most any light.


----------



## eebowler (May 25, 2006)

Handlobraesing: Am I seeing right? is the LED star inside of the reflector assembly?


----------



## Handlobraesing (May 25, 2006)

eebowler said:


> Handlobraesing: Am I seeing right? is the LED star inside of the reflector assembly?



Yes. Where do you think the bare LED in the next pic came from? 
The impact caused the Luxeon emitter to fly off from the base ripping off the leads and snapping the glue holding it on the heatsink.


----------

